# Sticky  PayPal payments



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Issues over the PayPal "friends and family" (formerly "gift") payment method have recently been highlighted. Although this method has been used by some members in the past there are now legal issues regarding its use as payment for goods or services for which people may be unaware.

PayPal terms and conditions do not allow "friends and family" to be asked for, nor to be offered as a means of payment for goods as this evades PayPal fees which is a breach of the PayPal contract for buyers as well as sellers and could be considered as fraud. For that reason we can't allow market place trades to promote "friends and family" as a payment option in order to protect the community. Payment for goods via PayPal must always use "goods" as the payment option. It is up to the seller to cover their costs within the advertised price.

Another reason for selecting "goods" as the payment option is that PayPal offers protection to the buyer for non-delivery of goods with this method. Paying via "friends and family" removes this protection and creates an environment which may attract fraudsters into the community.

PayPal "friends and family" (formerly "gift") must not now be invited or offered as payment for goods or services. Payment should be via PayPal "goods" or other legal means. This policy is in line with many other forums for the protection of members. Your co-operation in helping maintain this policy and keep the community safe would be appreciated.


----------

